# The Ultimate Fighter Season 9 Episode 2



## Clark Kent (Apr 9, 2009)

04-08-2009 11:29 PM:This episode will see Team USA forged in the world-famousOctagon but things dont start well as Jason Pierce faints, much like PhillipeNover did in last seasons TUF 8  only this time they think it might bebecause he had a difficult time cutting weight. Well I guess we should...

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## Steve (Apr 9, 2009)

Clark Kent said:


> 04-08-2009 11:29 PM:This episode will see Team USA forged in the world-famousOctagon but things don&#8217;t start well as Jason Pierce faints, much like PhillipeNover did in last season&#8217;s TUF 8 &#8211; only this time they think it might bebecause he had a difficult time cutting weight. Well I guess we should...
> 
> More...
> MMA Ring Report
> The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


When they finally got to the fights, they were pretty good. This season has a tough bunch of kids. I'm giving it one episode in the house before I give up completely. I feel like I'm in a dysfunctional relationship. I want to stay. I keep hoping it will change. But it never does.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 9, 2009)

The show started already?  Shows how much I keep up.


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd love to see a season where all of the guys were respectful and what we saw of their life in the house involved intellectual fighting conversations.  I mean, I like to party too, and breaking stuff that you're not paying for is always kind of fun (depending on circumstances, of course), but these guys make school age boys think that acting like a jackass is okay.

That said, I'm excited to see how the UK guys do...  I hope for some good fights.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> When they finally got to the fights, they were pretty good. This season has a tough bunch of kids. I'm giving it one episode in the house before I give up completely. I feel like I'm in a dysfunctional relationship. I want to stay. I keep hoping it will change. But it never does.


 
I have to agree with you, every year I am hoping for great matches but then **** hits the fan and we get alot of drama and drinking.


----------



## AoCAdam (Apr 9, 2009)

The show was good. I am not surprised they brought Junie's lilttle brother on the show Im sure that will be interesting. To me though its getting stale especially since its the 9th season now. The redhead looks pretty good and he trains with Hendo in Cali so hes my favorite right now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 9, 2009)

I have watched quite a few seasons but missed the first two shows.  Now I am not sure if I will watch this season.  I think in the end I too would like to watch more respectful, mature acting people than a bunch of people acting crazy.  Still who knows I may watch and episode or two.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 9, 2009)

That's the main reason why I have that show on my must miss list.  They don't know how to behave.  But then this is a regular network, if it was on say ESPN I think it would focus more on the training and the fighting rather than the drama.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this the one on Spike TV?

If so, I caught about 10 minutes of it, for the very first time, a week ago or so.  I quit watching when the guy started trying to light up his farts.

I just can't give away my precious time to such stupidity.


----------

